# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اراک

## Mahsa.Nzr

این  دانشگاه، در چهار رشته فیزیك، شیمی، زیستشناسی و زبان و ادبیات فارسی با  عنوان مدرسه عالی مرجان آغاز به كار نمود و سپس در سالهای بعد به افزایش  رشته و دانشجو پرداخت. در سال 54، در پی سیاستهای حكومت به بخش دولتی پیوست  و در سال 68 با عنوان دانشگاه تربیت معلم اراك به فعالیت خود ادامه داد و  بالاخره در سال 76 به علت تنوع رشته و گستردگی، دانشگاه اراك نام گرفت. این  دانشگاه، در حال حاضر با بیش از 26 رشته تحصیلی به خصوص كارشناسی ارشد  شیمی، فیزیك، ادبیات فارسی و زیستشناسی فعالیت مینماید. 


این دانشگاه دارای چهار دانشكده علوم انسانی، علوم پایه، فنی و مهندسی و كشاورزی است.


سایت : www.araku.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه و معرفی*  
در  سال 1350 تعدادي از اساتيد دانشگاه تهران و دانشسراي عالي سابق، مقدمات  تاسيس يك موسسه آموزش عالي خصوصي را در اراك ايجاد نمودند.در مهرماه همان  سال فعاليت اين واحد آموزشي در چهار رشته فيزيك، شيمي، زيست شناسي، زبان و  ادبيات فارسي با پذيرش 450 دانشجو به نام مدرسه عالي مرجان در محل استيجاري  آغاز شد.


اين  موسسه در اواخر سال 1351 با نام مدرسه عالي علوم اراك وابسته به دانشگاه  تربيت معلم تهران و با مديريت دولتي فعاليت خود را ادامه داد و در آذرماه  سال 1368 اين موسسه به طور مستقل و با عنوان دانشگاه تربيت معلم اراك  فعاليت خود را پي گرفت.


در  سال 1375 با تصويب طرح جامع (دانشگاه تربيت معلم )به (دانشگاه اراك) تغيير  يافت. طرح جامع دانشگاه اراك با مساحت 382 هكتار شامل پنج دانشكده علوم  پايه، ادبيات و علوم انساني، كشاورزي و منابع طبيعي، هنر معماري و فني  ومهندسي ادامه يافت و همچنين امكانات جانبي شامل  سالن ورزشي، سلف سرويس،  مسجد، فضاي سبز. ودر حال حاضر دانشكده هاي علوم پايه،ادبيات و علوم انساني،  كشاورزي و منابع طبيعي وفني و مهندسي فعال مي باشد.


 

دانشگاه اراك به عنوان دانشگاه توسعه يافته و جامع در حال حاضر داراي 4 دانشكده و تعداد 85 رشته تحصيلي از جمله : 1رشته كارداني، 1 رشته كارشناسي ناپيوسته و 29 رشته كارشناسي پيوسته و 44  رشته كارشناسي ارشد و 10 رشته دكتري مي باشد و بصورت روزانه و شبانه نسبت  به تربيت دانشجويان و تامين نيروي انساني متعهد و متخصص براي اداره و توسعه  ايران اسلامي اقدام مي نمايد.


از مهرماه 1391 شعبه محلات دانشگاه اراك در سه رشته مهندسي علوم كامپيوتر، مهندسي نرمافزار و مهندسي صنايع دانشجو ميپذيرد

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی و مهندسی*  *تاریخچه دانشکده* 

کشور  عزیزمان ایران بعنوان کشوری در حال توسعه با داشتن صنایع مختلف و گسترش  روز افزون ،نیاز شدیدی به تربیت متخصصان مختلف از جمله مهندسی دارد. در این  میان استان مرکزی به عنوان یکی از قطبهای صنعتی کشور با داشتن کارخانجات و  صنایع متعدد دارای نیازهای گسترده ای در زمینه دانش مهندسی می باشد. لذا  دانشکده فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه اراک جهت تربیت متخصصان مورد نیاز صنایع در  سال 1375 با همت و تلاش آقایان دکتر عزت ا... جودکی و دکتر عبدالرضامقدسی  دانشگاه اراک بنیان گذاری شد و در مهرماه 1379 فعالیت این دانشکده در رشته  مهندسی شیمی با پذیرش 35 دانشجو در رشته مهندسی شیمی گرایش پالایش با  مدیریت آقای دکتر عبدالرضا مقدسی آغاز شد.


این  دانشکده در سال 1380 و 1381 در رشته های مهندسی عمران گرایش عمران - عمران  و رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار و همچنین در سال 1388 به ترتیب  رشته مهندسی برق گرایش قدرت و مخابرات و رشته مهندسی مکانیک گرایش ساخت و  تولید-مکانیک وبدون گرایش و در سال 1390 رشته مهندسی مواد و متالورژی اقدام  به پذیرش دانشجو نمود.


همچنین با هدف  توسعه تحصیلات تکمیلی ، کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی شیمی با دو گرایش مهندسی  شیمی پیشرفته و مهندسی پلیمر در سال 1384 شروع به فعالیت نمود و پذیرش  دانشجو کارشناسی ارشد در رشته های مهندسی عمران از سال 1387 با گرایش خاک و  پی و مهندسی کامپیوتر از سال تحصیلی1387 با گرایش مهندسی نرم افزارآغاز  گردید. 
همچنین در رشته های مهندسی برق گرایش  قدرت و مکانیک در گرایش مکاترونیک در سال تحصیلی1389 در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد  با پذیرش دانشجو آغاز بکار نمود. هم اکنون دانشکده فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه  اراک در قالب 6 گروه آموزشی مهندسی شیمی، مهندسی عمران، مهندسی کامپیوتر،  مهندسی برق، مهندسی مکانیک و مهندسی مواد و متالورژی به شرح زیر فعالیت می  نماید.


*ریاست دانشکده* 

ریاست  دانشکده فنی و مهندسی در راس ساختار مدیریتی قرار دارد که با همکاری شورای  دانشکده ، معاونین و مدیران گروه های آموزشی عهده دار امور است.سیاست  گذاری در جهت فعالیت های کوتاه مدت و بلند مدت دانشکده به صورت هم سوبا  سیاست های شورای دانشگاه اراک و نیز هماهنگ نمودن بخش های مختلف در دانشکده  و هدایت و نظارت بر تمامی فعالیت های دانشکده بر اساس مصوبات و دستور  العمل های تعیین شده از هیئت ریسه دانشگاه از عمده ترین مسئولیت های رئیس  دانشکده فنی و مهندسی می باشد. در حال حاضر ریاست دانشکده بر عهده آقای  دکتر رضا رافع می باشد.


*گروه مهندسی شیمی*


گروه  مهندسی شیمی در سال 1379 با پذیرش 35 دانشجو در رشته مهندسی شیمی گرایش  مهندسی پالایش با مدیریت آقای دکتر عبدالرضا مقدسی شروع به فعالیت نمود. در  سال 1384 با هدف توسعه تحصیلات تکمیلی کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی شیمی با دو  گرایش مهندسی شیمی پیشرفته و مهندسی پلیمر آغاز به کار نمود.در حال حاضر  مدیر گروه مهندسی شیمی جناب آقای دکتر سید محسن حسینی می باشند. تعداد  دانشجویان گروه مهندسی شیمی تا پایان سال تحصیلی 1389در مقطع کارشناسی و  کارشناسی ارشد 538 نفر است.


*گروه مهندسی عمران*


گروه  مهندسی عمران در سال 1380 در رشته مهندسی عمران گرایش عمران با مدیریت  آقای دکتر علی سنایی راد شروع به فعالیت نمود. در سال 1387 با هدف توسعه  تحصیلات تکمیلی کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی عمران با دو گرایش خاک و پی مهندسی  آغاز به کار نمود.در حال حاضر مدیر گروه مهندسی عمران جناب آقای دکتر سید  حمید هاشمی می باشند. تعداد دانشجویان گروه مهندسی عمران تا پایان سال  تحصیلی 1389در مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد 380 نفر است.


*گروه مهندسی کامپیوتر*


گروه  مهندسی کامپیوتر در سال 1381 در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار با  مدیریت آقای دکتر رضا رافع شروع به فعالیت نمود. در سال 1387 با هدف توسعه  تحصیلات تکمیلی کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر با گرایش نرم افزار آغاز به  کار نمود.در حال حاضر مدیر گروه مهندسی کامپیوتر جناب آقای دکترمحسن رحمانی  می باشند. تعداد دانشجویان گروه مهندسی کامپیوتر تا پایان سال تحصیلی  1389در مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد 207 نفر است.



*گروه مهندسی برق*


گروه  مهندسی برق در سال 1388 با پذیرش دانشجو در رشته مهندسی برق گرایش قدرت و  مخابرات با مدیریت آقای دکتر علی اصغر قدیمی شروع به فعالیت نمود. در سال  1389 با هدف توسعه تحصیلات تکمیلی کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی برق با گرایش  مهندسی مکاترونیک ودر سال 1390با گرایش مهندسی برق - قدرت آغاز به کار  نمود.در حال حاضر مدیر گروه مهندسی برق جناب آقای دکترعلی اصغر قدیمی می  باشند. تعداد دانشجویان گروه مهندسی برق تا پایان سال تحصیلی 1389در مقطع  کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد 295 نفر است که به تفکیک ذیل می باشد.


*گروه مهندسی مکانیک*


گروه  مهندسی مکانیک در سال 1388 با پذیرش دانشجو در رشته مهندسی مکانیک گرایش  طراحی جامدات و در سال1389 گرایشهای مهندسی مکانیک ساخت و تولید با مدیریت  آقای دکتر کوروش خورشیدی شروع به فعالیت نمود. در سال 1389 با هدف توسعه  تحصیلات تکمیلی در رشته مکاترونیک پذیرش دانشجو انجام پذیرفت.در حال حاضر  مدیر گروه مهندسی مکانیک جناب آقای دکتر مهدی مدبری فر می باشند. تعداد  دانشجویان گروه مهندسی مکانیک تا پایان سال تحصیلی 1389در مقطع کارشناسی و  کارشناسی ارشد 127 نفر است که به تفکیک ذیل می باشد.


*گروه مهندسی مواد و متالورژی*


گروه  مهندسی مواد و متالورژی در سال 1390 با تعداد 38 نفر داشجودر گرایش  متالورژی صنعتی فعالیت خود را آغاز نموده است .مدیریت این رشته بعهده آقای  دکتر بهمن میرزا خانی می باشد.


*رشته های دانشکده*

----------

